# Nurburgring live



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i dont know weather any of you lot are into cars but searching the web i found this...its a webcam of the nurburgring racetrack in Germany.

link- http://nurburgring.org.uk/webcams.html

it looks a bit dodgy to race in know lol but it seems as if the snow is being shovelled away 

it updates every minute.

let me know what you think


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

this looks like rally racing, which is very popular in Europe I believe. As I understand it in true rally racing they have the driver, and then sitting next to the driver is the guy who reads the map, and since they do drive in deep snow/mud, they keep shovels and stuff in the car so if they crash they can dig themselves out and get back to racing.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

doh u missd the point lol

thats just rallying popular in uk and the guy next to him is a co-drive/navigator 

but this trach is the pit entrance and the track is closed


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

huh if the track is closed how are they racing?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

there not if you clicked on the link lol they are snowed in


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

oh I did, I didn't see any cars, but you made it sound like they were racing and it had to update.. lol sorry.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Kinda cool I guess, I'd rather be there myself in my Subaru.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Luv scoobys but I have to love
my dads mk1 escort lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

SE US, where I am is expected to have a colder and wetter winter than usual. I think Europe is going to get it even worse.  Blame the Iceland volcanoes and buy snow shovels.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yer we have already had heavy snow and gatwick and heathrow airports were shut down for 3 days


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah I live in SoCal on the beach and for the last week in a half we have had 5 inches of rain and we are in a downpour right now. The streets are flooding! This weather is awesome, but so strange to have here. If we have it this bad Europe must be blizzard status.. lol


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It's just cold, typical, here in the Midwest. Near Chicago, the weather is perfectly predicatble or does something that no one thought was possible. 

Summer = hot; few thunderstorms... 

Winter = cold. very very cold. 5-10 big snowfalls... 

Fall = spring - thunderstorms and - 10-20 degrees... 

Spring = 50-80 degrees. 10-15 big thunderstorms...


But then you'll get one of those freak occasions like this fall. Eighty one day, thirty five the next.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh the snows stopped over here now but it set to come again tommorow.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Drive safely! No pun intended...

Oh wait, you can't drive!!!  

*This is coming from the person who can't drive either....*

Again, go away Fairness To Both Sides Of The Argument!!!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol I can drive but not on the roads lol.

My hobby is junior rallycross and next year hopefully going onto junior rallying


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

cossie said:


> Lol I can drive but not on the roads lol.
> 
> My hobby is junior rallycross and next year hopefully going onto junior rallying


see thats just awesome.. I jelly.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol it's the main ambition I've ever had


----------

